# Mac mini branché sur iMac?



## Noodle (20 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

est-il possible de connecter le Mac mini sur un iMac pour le configurer (partage, réseau..) sans devoir avoir un écran indépendant?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2009)

Je pense qu'a coup de gros adaptateurs/carte d'acquisition USB, cela doit être possible. Malheureusement cela va te faire acheter du matos et des adaptateurs. A toi de voir tes besoins...


----------



## ntx (20 Juin 2009)

Pas d'entée vidéo sur un iMac donc non. 
Par contre tu peux accéder au contenu du disque en démarrant en mode target ou accéder à la machine via un logiciel de VPN. Mais dans ce cas je pense qu'il faut qu'elle ait booté et qu'un utilisateur soit connecté.
C'est pas plus simple de te trouver un moniteur pour le brancher sur ton mini ? Tu connais personne qui peut t'en prêter un ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2009)

ntx a dit:


> Pas d'entée vidéo sur un iMac donc non.
> Par contre tu peux accéder au contenu du disque en démarrant en mode target ou accéder à la machine via un logiciel de VPN. Mais dans ce cas je pense qu'il faut qu'elle ait booté et qu'un utilisateur soit connecté.
> C'est pas plus simple de te trouver un moniteur pour le brancher sur ton mini ? Tu connais personne qui peut t'en prêter un ?



Effectivement ntx apporte de bonnes informations, pour résumer ta situation, tu as plusieurs situations:

1) Si tu as un clavier et souris sur le Mini, alors tu fais comme je dis avec des adaptateurs et une carte d'entrée video qui repiquera le signal écran du mac mini sur un port USB de ton Imac: ca coute cher, ca bouffe du courant, c'est laid, mais ca fonctionne.

2) Si tu sais avoir un écran à prêter, tu configures bien le Mini sur le réseau et ensuite, tu utilises comme le dit ntx le VPN qui me parait génial!


Explique nous un peu ta situation et le pourquoi du comment tu as besoin de le brancher sur ton Imac, ce sera plus simple!


----------



## Noodle (21 Juin 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses !!

Ce que je veux faire est d'employer le mini comme une sorte de "Serveur".

Je pense que de trouver quelqu'un avec un écran sera plus simple.

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## ntx (21 Juin 2009)

Voir en acheter un, un vieux 17" LCD ça ne devrait pas te coûter trop cher, en tous cas moins que des systèmes d'acquisition vidéo. Et quand tu n'en as pas besoin, tu le ranges dans un placard.


----------



## pim (21 Juin 2009)

Sinon sous Léopard grâce à l'application "Partage d'écran" tu n'as pas besoin de prévoir un écran à ton Mac mini


----------



## Noodle (21 Juin 2009)

pim a dit:


> Sinon sous Léopard grâce à l'application "Partage d'écran" tu n'as pas besoin de prévoir un écran à ton Mac mini



Mais j'ai besoin d'abord d'un écran pour configurer le Mac mini, il est neuf.(adresse IP ??...)


----------



## pim (21 Juin 2009)

Oui, tu as besoin d'un écran uniquement pour cette étape. Après, même les mises à jour de logiciels, on peut "surveiller" leur déroulement depuis l'application "Partage d'écran".

Je te conseille donc "d'emprunter" un écran quelqu'il soit à un copain ou au boulot. Voir même plus vicieux tu va à la Flaque, tu prends un écran quelconque, et tu le rapporte quelques jours plus tard "j'ai changé d'avis" !


----------



## Noodle (21 Juin 2009)

Houuuuu le vilain. 
Non, c'est pas le genre de la maison.
Je patiente, au boulot ils ont PC, je le ferai sur place.

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

Houps, dans mes anciens posts, je parlais de VPN alors que je voulais dire VNC.

J'espere ne pas avoir mis trop de confision car je voulais bien parler du partage d'écran.


Noodle, je pense que c'est la solution la plus facile pour toi: brancher le Mini sur un écran au boulot, activer le partage écran, et ensuite à la maison, te démerder pour connaitre son adresse IP ( la je ne sais pas comment) et puis t'y connecter.


----------



## pim (21 Juin 2009)

Normalement si il a activé le partage écran au boulot, une fois chez lui il verra son Mac mini apparaître automatiquement :


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

pim a dit:


> Normalement si il a activé le partage écran au boulot, une fois chez lui il verra son Mac mini apparaître automatiquement :



Heuuu, ca c'est juste le partage de fichiers si je ne m'abuse.. Si tu cliques dessus, tu ouvres les répertoires partagés, non?? :rateau:

Si tu as raison, Mac OS n'aura pas fini de m'impressionner!


----------



## pim (21 Juin 2009)

Oui et non   Je veux dire, si sur ta machine le partage de fichier est désactivé, mais qu'en revanche le partage d'écran est activé, tu n'as accès qu'à ce dernier :


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

Put***, mais j'en découvre tous les jours sur le Mac, c'est plus puissant que tout ce que l'on imagine à chaque fois ( même si il lui reste quelques défauts..)

Je ne comprends pas comment je découvre seulement ce genre de chose maintenant et que c'est pas rendu public!


(PS perso: j'ai encore essayé de te mettre un cdb positif, mais il faut que j'attende.. lol)


----------



## pim (21 Juin 2009)

Le top c'est que l'on peut aussi faire du VNC avec l'iPhone 

Lien vers Jaadu VNC sur l'AppStore, ou pour ceux qui n'ont pas iTunes d'ouvert, le site web du développeur 

19,99 &#8364; l'application, cela paraît cher mais c'est vraiment le bonheur - même plus besoin de se lever pour cliquer sur son Mac


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

pim a dit:


> Le top c'est que l'on peut aussi faire du VNC avec l'iPhone
> 
> Lien vers Jaadu VNC sur l'AppStore, ou pour ceux qui n'ont pas iTunes d'ouvert, le site web du développeur
> 
> 19,99  l'application, cela paraît cher mais c'est vraiment le bonheur - même plus besoin de se lever pour cliquer sur son Mac



Et que penses-tu d'avoir dépensé 20E pour rien?

Je joue avec mon Mac depuis mon lit aussi mais c'est gratuit: http://www.mochasoft.dk/iphone_vnc.htm

J'espere que Jaadu a des fonctionnalités cachées pour justifier son prix!


----------



## pim (21 Juin 2009)

Il est mignon, il veut me gâcher ma soirée ! 

Sérieusement, quand je me suis procuré Jaadu VNC, Mocha VNC n'était pas dispo - donc j'ai des regrets mais mon choix de l'époque était correct. Et non je ne pense pas que Jaadu est des fonctions cachées - à part qu'il est super bien, bien sur...

Bref merci pour les autres, qu'ils n'achètent pas quelque chose que l'on peut désormais trouver gratuitement


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

pim a dit:


> Il est mignon, il veut me gâcher ma soirée !



Je ne sais pas quoi faire pour te remonter le moral. Il fallait evidemment que je partage cette appli pour éviter aux gens de jeter de l'argent par la fenêtre...

Je te couvrirais bien de cdb positifs, mais je dois en donner à trop d'autres personnes avant..


----------

